# biofeedback info



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

a directory of certified practitioners from Steve Heymen at UNC: http://www.bcia.org/directory/membership.cfm according to him you should check to see if the right equipment is available and the person has experience.tom


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Tom, thanks for posting this good resource.


----------

